# مقالات في هندسة البترول



## رشيد الخولي (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه بعض مقالاتي في وحدة المعرفة الخاصة بغوغل

أرجوا أن تنال إعجابكم

مع تحياتي

المهندس رشيد الخولي

وهذا هو الرابط...................

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/22#


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مواضيع قيمة شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك


----------



## algzarkooo (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا خى على هذه المقالات


----------



## huss77 (3 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور على الموضوع الرائع ....


----------



## عبد الله باسل (5 يوليو 2009)

الشكر العميق للمهندس الكريم واتمنى التواصل معكم عبر بريدي للمناقشة واكرر شكري على المجهود والمعلومة


----------



## [Blackbird] (5 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع اخى فى الله 

بــــارك الله فيك


----------



## رشيد الخولي (10 يوليو 2009)

*جديد المقالات*

مقالة جديدة بعنوان انغمار الطبقات المنتجة بالمياه على الرابط التالي.....
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/37


----------



## محمد الرفادي (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## رشيد الخولي (15 يوليو 2009)

*طرق عزل المياه الطبقية*

مقالة جديدة بعنوان طرق عزل المياه الطبقية على الرابط التالي.............
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/38
:28::28::28:


----------



## عبد الله باسل (20 يوليو 2009)

الشكر على المجهود الرائع مع تمنيات لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عروة بن الأكرم (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## اسامة النمكي (4 أغسطس 2009)

بجد والله جزاك الله خيرا بجد حاجة جامدة بس الفيديوهات الموجودة مش شغالة ليه


----------



## اسامة النمكي (4 أغسطس 2009)

بجد والله جزاك الله خيرا بجد حاجة جامدة بس الفيديوهات الموجودة مش شغاله ليه


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً *


----------

